# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RODA i rodiljne naknade-dnevnik HTV-a

## MIJA 32

jeeeeeeee....
naša Renata :D  je sad bila na HTV-u i govorila o rodiljnim naknadama...izgleda da se sve vraća na staro...isplaćivat će HZZO.
Bravo Rode,bravo Renata :D

----------


## Mukica

kliknite koji put na portal  :Wink:  
vijest je vec gore




> *Vraćanje na staro: HZZO će i ubuduće isplaćivati naknade trudnicama na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći!*
> 
> 
> S velikim zadovoljstvom objavljujemo kako će sporna odredba novog Zakona o osnovnom zdravstvenom osiguranju koja određuje da navedenu naknadu obračunava i isplaćuje pravna, odnosno fizička osoba – poslodavac, biti izmijenjena. 
> Na sastanku potpredsjednice Vlade RH gđe Kosor s predstavnicama Udruge RODA, zaključeno je "kako će se po hitnom postupku pristupiti izmjenama odredbi Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju koje se odnose na plaćanje naknade ženama na bolovanju zbog čuvanja trudnoće od strane poslodavaca".
> 
> Pozdravljamo ovakvu reakciju i ponosimo se što smo kao društvo napravili značajan korak prema socijalno osjetljivoj državi jer nismo dopustili da se trudnicama ugrozi sigurnost koja im je prijeko potrebna upravo u vrijeme rizične trudnoće.

----------


## Mukica

> http://www.hina.hr/nws-bin/gnews.cgi...a/H8211857.5yp
> 
> *KOSOR NAJAVILA IZMJENE ODREDBI O NAKNADI ZBOG ČUVANJA TRUDNOĆE*
> 
>  ZAGREB, 21. kolovoza 2006. (Hina) - Potpredsjednica Vlade Jadranka Kosor najavila je u ponedjeljak da će se po hitnom postupku pristupiti izmjenama odredbi Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju koje se odnose na plaćanje naknade ženama na bolovanju zbog čuvanja trudnoće od strane poslodavaca.#L#
> *Potpredsjednica Kosor najavila je to na sastanku u ponedjeljak s predstavnicima udruge RODA Roditeljska akcija koji su izrazili zadovoljstvo najavljenim zakonskim izmjenama.*
> 
> Predstavnice udruge izvijestili su potpredsjednicu Kosor i o svojim aktivnostima kojima je cilj rješavanje prioritetnih obiteljskih potreba.
> 
> ...

----------


## zrinka

bravo! :D

----------


## kovke

:D    :Love:

----------


## Mayaa

sjajno, super  :D 

ali bez obzira, meni gorčina ostaje. nemojmo u općoj euforiji zaboravit da idiot kojem je to palo na pamet još uvijek živi i radi   :Mad:

----------


## anjica

bravo :D

----------


## momze

cure, bravo!!!  :D

----------


## Goga 19

8)  Znala sam ja da bu sve dobro kad se Rode aktiviraju!

----------


## ana.m

Bravo cure, pročitala sam sada na portalu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mamasita

:D

----------


## Barbara1

Ma bravo Rode!!!!! :D

----------


## navi

Bravo Rode   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Nema riječi da izrazimo koliko sam sretna i ponosna na vas   :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

Bravo!

----------


## ms. ivy

nemam riječi da opišem koliko sam ponosna na vas!   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

> http://www.poslovni.hr/20201.aspx
> 
> 22.08.2006  Marija Crnjak   
> 
> 
> NAKON UPOZORENJA DA JE NOVI ZAKON O ZDRAVSTVENOM OSIGURANJU ANTIDEMOGRAFSKI 
> *Kosor: Trudničke naknade neće plaćati poslodavci*
> 
> _ J. Kosor začuđena je činjenicom da je odredba zakona koja izravno ugrožava financijsku stabilnost trudnica mnogima, jednostavno, promakla - spornu mjeru javnosti je otkrila jedna trudnica_ 
> ...

----------


## Linda

Jutros me na portalu dočekala ova prekrasna vijest!
Što reći, nego bravo za naše curke!!!  :D   :D   :D

----------


## Fidji

Bravo!

----------


## wewa

Bravo, Rode!  :Heart:

----------


## anchi

Bravo cure!!! :D

----------


## branka1

8)  :D

----------


## Eci

Bravo!!! :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Još jednom hvala za sve što radite za nas!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## bruni

Bravo Rode  :D

----------


## -Sanja-

:D  Bravo, tako sam ponosna!!!

----------


## renata

hvala, hvala :D u ime svih

----------


## pinocchio

drago mi je vidjeti da se moćna gomilica pretvara u SVEmoćnu gomilicu  :Kiss:

----------


## pale

Ma cure najbolje ste   :Love:

----------


## odra

bravo, svaka čast! i veliko hvala! :D

----------


## Magdalena

Super!!! Divno je vidjeti što sve jato roda može!

----------


## Asimon

Bravo, bravo cure drage!  :D
Hvala vam na volji i odlučnosti!

----------


## Goga40

Čestitke i aplauzi!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitam!

----------


## Freya

Rode, hvala vam!

----------


## Gemini

E tako se to radi kad se ekipa složi!!

Ali bravo i ja tj. spominjana trudnica koja je već 2.8. išla predati doznake za osmi mjesec te tako saznala za spornu odluku pa digla frku!

 :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

:D

----------


## Anita-AZ

:D

----------


## renata

> E tako se to radi kad se ekipa složi!!
> 
> Ali bravo i ja tj. spominjana trudnica koja je već 2.8. išla predati doznake za osmi mjesec te tako saznala za spornu odluku pa digla frku!
> 
>  :D


tako  je  :Smile:  
da si malo blize bilo bi te lijepo upoznati

----------


## Webmama

Cestitam!!!

----------


## merien

:D Ponosna sam što sam član RODE.

----------


## Mukica

merien, kad si poslala pristupnicu???

hvala na cestikama, ali ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi mislim da ipak nisi clanica rode, za sad si  samo forumasica na rodinom forumu, a to nikako nije isto

----------


## tinkie winkie

Bravo za Rode  :D , i za tebe Gemini!

----------


## Vanchy

Tek sad ovo vidim. Bravo cure! Izvrsno odradjen posao. :D

----------


## TIGY

Bravo ...  :D  ... svaka čast !!!

----------


## Adrijana

Bravo Rodice! :D

----------


## ROKA

:D bravo Rode,ali ostaje ružna spoznaja da je onaj ko je predložio i usvojio ovaj zakon još uvjek na važnom rukovodećem mjestu,pa do ponovnog navlačenja.Ma kome je samo palo na pamet tako nešto predložit a kamoli usvojit.SRAMOTA!!!!!!!!!Stopostotna podrška svim Rodama i samo naprjed tako jer nesmjemo šutiti.  :Love:

----------


## GITA +

Svaka čast cure, najbolje ste.

----------

